# 8%  EBS rate



## Orga (4 Dec 2008)

I was in my local EBS yesterday and was told that on Monday only anyone with a minimum of 20k will get 8% guaranteed if they open an a/c - anyone heard more/the same - those the only details I have.


----------



## gillarosa (5 Dec 2008)

*Re: 8& EBS rate*

Banks have always determined their higher interest rates paid on the amount of the deposit and also very often on the term the money will be left on loan. There are usually large signs in the front window of branches detailing the offers.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2008)

*Re: 8& EBS rate*



Orga said:


> I was in my local EBS yesterday and was told that on Monday only anyone with a minimum of 20% will get 8% guaranteed if they open an a/c - anyone heard more/the same - those the only details I have.


Good luck opening an account with _EBS _- they will probably want to subject you to an interrogation first or maybe they still haven't figured out what their own rules and procedures are supposed to be yet.


----------



## Lightning (6 Dec 2008)

*Re: 8& EBS rate*



ClubMan said:


> Good luck opening an account with _EBS _- they will probably want to subject you to an interrogation first or maybe they still haven't figured out what their own rules and procedures are supposed to be yet.



Yeah, I was subject to the 40 minute (!!) interrogation. It i like something from 2 decades ago and is completely pointless. How can EBS management justify this?

Very interesting (if true) that they will be offering 8% fixed this Monday on 20K. A clear market leading offer if it happens. The way EBS are run I cannot see how they could manage with this offer and open accounts quickly.


----------



## DELLBOY 08 (6 Dec 2008)

*Re: 8& EBS rate*

A rate of 8% over what term?

It's very unlikely to be 8% AER as interest rates have just been cut this week.


----------



## cake (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: 8& EBS rate*

I was offered a rate similar to this a while ago, but it is over 18 months, minimum 20K, but you were allowed to make one withdrawal before term as long as the withdrawal didnt exceed something like 50% of your deposit


----------



## cbreeze (24 Dec 2008)

*BOI regular saver*

I got a note today from BOI to say that the regular saver rate has gone down to 2%!  Same as the Credit Union.

An Post Certs are still 21% for 5.5 years, but my guess is that they are going to drop these and soon - because the last time I bought some, two weeks ago, they had no forms available, and someone had to go and look for them - hmmm ...


----------



## Lightning (24 Dec 2008)

Hi Cbrezze, 

Probably best to do a new thread if it is about a different topic. 



> I got a note today from BOI to say that the regular saver rate has gone down to 2%! Same as the Credit Union.



I hope you are closing your BOI account and walking. If it is a regular saver account you are after then Anglo will offer you 8%.



> An Post Certs are still 21% for 5.5 years, but my guess is that they are going to drop these and soon



There are better ways to get returns than the An Post rates. 

Have you checked out the Best Buys posts or itsyourmoney.ie ?


----------



## newtogame (12 Jan 2009)

I have an optimise account with EBS and only getting 2.5%.I am going to move it but to where?I am wondering if they demutualise will I benefit if I leave it there?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

newtogame said:


> I have an optimise account with EBS and only getting 2.5%.I am going to move it but to where?


See the _Financial Best Buys _forum and www.itsyourmoney.ie lists of the best deposit accounts/rates on offer and the many existing threads on maximising deposit returns.


> I am wondering if they demutualise will I benefit if I leave it there?


Is it a share account - i.e. are you a member - i.e. do you get notifications of general meetings etc.?


----------



## newtogame (12 Jan 2009)

I get notice of agms so I suppose it is a share account.Does anyone think they will demutualise?


----------



## OPTIMUM (13 Jan 2009)

Back to the subject - what 8% rate ???? or is this just a general  EBS thread now-  in which lets start one in Credit Crunch !


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009)

OPTIMUM said:


> Back to the subject - what 8% rate ???? or is this just a general  EBS thread now-  in which lets start one in Credit Crunch !



There is no 8% rate for on demand deposits. No quite that high !!


----------



## Bobby1 (15 Jan 2009)

EBS had an 8% rate for an 18 month fixed in December for 1 day. I opened one as i happened to get a call from my local branch, the lady told me they were planning a series of these next year-1 day special offers with a high rate. 

Good for their "members" me thinks more so then them paying such high rates!


----------

